# Precoat for DTG? What tools and what material?



## Janice Low (May 10, 2008)

Hi there. I'm kinda confuse for a DTG as I'm actually having a flatbed souvenir printer which require precoat for a certain material. Now that I'm thinking of investing in a DTG from the exact same company with my flatbed printer. The model and system is exactly the same, only the ink system different (with white ink of course). 

My question is that do I need to precoat all my shirt with lacquer spray like I did on my souvenirs? Or I need other things to do the precoat? What tools that I'll need for the precoat process? 

Janz


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

The pretreatment you use with dtg is a starchlike consistancy, and you apply it with a sprayer like a wagner. The only shirts that are necessary to pretreat are your dark garments as the pretreatment works as a binder for the white ink. There are also pretreatments you can use on light color garments such as fast color, that make the colors more vibrant on lights and gives better washabilty but its not necessary.


----------



## Janice Low (May 10, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> The pretreatment you use with dtg is a starchlike consistancy, and you apply it with a sprayer like a wagner. The only shirts that are necessary to pretreat are your dark garments as the pretreatment works as a binder for the white ink. There are also pretreatments you can use on light color garments such as fast color, that make the colors more vibrant on lights and gives better washabilty but its not necessary.




Thanks sunnydayz! What is the exact name of the sprayer because I don't really understand the meaning of wagner. (Poor in English, sorry.)


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

it is an hvlp sprayer. I think pretty much any brand will do but wagner is the most popular here.


----------



## Janice Low (May 10, 2008)

sunnydayz said:


> it is an hvlp sprayer. I think pretty much any brand will do but wagner is the most popular here.


Oh. Is the Wagner HVLP expensive? I'm worried that I can't find it in Malaysia here. *sigh*


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

Here in the us they run around $75 to $80 so not too bad  What about finding someone who ships there thru internet sales.


----------



## equipmentzone (Mar 26, 2008)

You are looking for the Wagner Control Spray Sprayer. This is the specific model you need for pretreatments as the other Wagner sprayers have too wide a spray pattern and too heavy a spray.









Harry


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

yep that is the one I have that Harry posted above, thanks Harry


----------



## Janice Low (May 10, 2008)

Wow! Thanks! So it's actually not as big as I thought. @[email protected]" I'll try to purchase thru internet and ask them to ship over. Hehe. *evil*


----------



## sunnydayz (Jun 22, 2007)

yep its actually not big at all  and it just runs on regular electric.


----------



## Janice Low (May 10, 2008)

Oh oh... another question!!! Will the uneven coating happen with this sprayer? Cause I'm a lil clumsy and always spray the lacquer unevenly on the souvenirs. Souvenirs' cost is lower but plain cotton tee is way too much expensive compare to souvenirs. I can't afford to throw too many of it. I'll become bankrupt sooner or later... -___-


----------

